# bit of a TCR sizing dilemma: Could/Should I go with a "size down"?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking at a new TCR but I'm really sure which way I want to go. My current outgoing bike stack and reach are 553mm and 391mm respectively. Stem is -10 degrees and on a slim headset cover (not quite one of those super thin ones though).

I had a Giant TCR before this, size L. Basically the stack was a huge issue. Giant seems to always run tall headtubes on their bikes.

With Giant's current sizing: (stack/reach in mm)
S = 534/377
M = *552*/386
M/L = 566/*391*

This seems like a no-brainer to go for the M, but there might not be one available at the LBS. From there, M/L could be an idea if I find a -17 stem (stock would be -8), and perhaps a thinner headset bearing cover to get close to my current fit. The stock one is surely taller than the one I run.

One reason I mention the Small (other than it's available) is because the combination of stock headset cap and stem being less-angled than my current one would likely end up matching my current stack measurement, and it'd boil down to hopefully having a longer stem option (125mm) in the shop to match the reach...so it may save the need for additional purchases.

No pro by a long shot, but then there was 6'1" Schlecks sometimes being on 56cm Treks and then the way 5'9" Cav (I'm personally 5'10) downsized onto a 49cm frame like in another thread here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pr...mark-cavendish-downsizes-his-bike-316645.html

I've read posts of similarly-tall riders, including one in a cyclingweekly review do without fuss (5'9 rider on a Small)
Giant TCR Advanced SL 1 review - Cycling Weekly

I'm not sure. It sounds so goofy - especially because TCR's look smaller to start already - yet this is possible in technical terms. Of course test rides may reveal something I don't know, so I guess I'm just asking to confirm whether or not this would be a crazy approach in the meantime, or if anyone here can speak on doing the same.


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

I am 5'8" and riding a TCR Advanced SL (with the ISP) in Small, 100mm stem (Contact SLR), and 10mm spacer under the stem. I was previously on a Look 565, Small (51cm), and the geometries are very similar. I have relatively short legs and the TCR fits me very nicely. I suspect you could ride either the small or medium, though the medium would seem to be less radical and more natural for your size. As you said, the main issue will be whether the head tube on the medium is too tall and prevents the amount of saddle to bar drop that you want. I would think that the M/L would create problems for you. My advice: measure carefully your current ride and compare to Giant's geometry specs to determine which size gives you the best setup without going to extreme measures.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Lucky, lucky me. Shop had a medium in. Last week heard they didn't, called today and they said they had to order. I thought it over and called back to commit with a deposit, but before I said a word they cut me off and found one.

It's a regular Advanced so no OD2 headset. Kinda sucks I won't know about that stiffness, but so glad I could fast forward with replicating the fit by carrying over my old stem. Just need to find a proper, slimmer, bearing cover.


----------

